# Upgrade advice - Currently Lifetime Service on Bolt 500gb



## xxsj (Jun 21, 2016)

I’ve been waiting it out and the Bolt Vox 3TB is finally on sale. What kind of deal should I expect if I call in to ask about upgrading?

Currently on the Bolt 500gb, which was my first ever TiVo product. I’ve got 3 mini’s and a mini vox now. Not being able to wait a year to switch to LTS has been holding me back because of the big upfront cost...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

xxsj said:


> I've been waiting it out and the Bolt Vox 3TB is finally on sale. What kind of deal should I expect if I call in to ask about upgrading?
> 
> Currently on the Bolt 500gb, which was my first ever TiVo product. I've got 3 mini's and a mini vox now. Not being able to wait a year to switch to LTS has been holding me back because of the big upfront cost...


No trade in or upgrade option. Depending on how long you have been paying monthly may affect LTS conversion for $99. Give them a call and report back.


----------



## xxsj (Jun 21, 2016)

Sparky1234 said:


> No trade in or upgrade option. Depending on how long you have been paying monthly may affect LTS conversion for $99. Give them a call and report back.


I am on lifetime? Maybe misunderstood&#8230;

So if I call they'll probably offer me $99.99 LTS on a Vox 3TB and give me the $100 off from the current promotion?

What would happen to my current bolt? Would it still have LTS or would the LTS actually transfer?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

xxsj said:


> I am on lifetime? Maybe misunderstood&#8230;
> 
> So if I call they'll probably offer me $99.99 LTS on a Vox 3TB and give me the $100 off from the current promotion?
> 
> What would happen to my current bolt? Would it still have LTS or would the LTS actually transfer?


Once a LTS member, get in line as there is not "special" offer. You get what is advertised.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

xxsj said:


> So if I call they'll probably offer me $99.99 LTS on a Vox 3TB and give me the $100 off from the current promotion?
> 
> What would happen to my current bolt? Would it still have LTS or would the LTS actually transfer?


There are very rarely Lifetime service transfer deals although we've had more recently as TiVo has retired support for the S1 and new activation support for S2 and S3 and there was also a recent one that included Premiere owners. Otherwise, Lifetime service is for the lifetime of the TiVo that you purchased it on and there are generally no upgrade/transfer deals although there may be new purchase discounts (not sure that I see any at the moment with the current sale that I received as All-in is still showing as $549).

Scott


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

xxsj said:


> I've been waiting it out and the Bolt Vox 3TB is finally on sale. What kind of deal should I expect if I call in to ask about upgrading?
> 
> Currently on the Bolt 500gb, which was my first ever TiVo product. I've got 3 mini's and a mini vox now. Not being able to wait a year to switch to LTS has been holding me back because of the big upfront cost...


Well, something to consider: Upgrade your HD to a 3TB (or 2TB) HD for about $130 as a DIY and purchase a VOX Remote for about $40.
You won't get the add'l 2 tuners that Bolt Vox 3TB has, and you'll have a White Bolt (and it will also void your warranty).


----------



## xxsj (Jun 21, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> Well, something to consider: Upgrade your HD to a 3TB (or 2TB) HD for about $130 as a DIY and purchase a VOX Remote for about $40.
> You won't get the add'l 2 tuners that Bolt Vox 3TB has, and you'll have a White Bolt (and it will also void your warranty).


It's the additional tuners that I'm most interested in, planning on upgrading current bolt soon since it's past the 2 year mark now


----------

